# MRC Trainpower 6200



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to post this question. So....

I was given a MRC 6200 to use for a simple track powered loop I have running now. The transformer has well known transistor issues due to both heat dissipation and shorting across the rails. Have replaced the transistors for about a total of five bucks but now I'm worried about short circuits in the system. Can anyone suggest how to build a circuit breaker/ fuse system between transformer and track to protect the 6200?

S


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a couple of these I use on the work bench. I get shorts all the time and they seem to protect themselves. I have had one of the FETS go "south" on one once, as you suggest. 

If you feel the need to protect it, use a 3 amp fuse or circuit breaker. You could even mount it in the case. Just cut the wire to one leg of the output terminal and solder it to the breaker/fuse holder. Wire the other leg of the breaker/holder to the output terminal. You can do the same on the a/c output if you feel the need.


----------

